# Error, eth0: netlink: Network is unreachable [solved, how?]

## leo.fontenelle

I seldom shut my desktop down. Last time I had to boot it again, I had no internet. Looking on the boot messages, I got this error message:

 */etc/init.d/net.eth0 wrote:*   

> Error, eth0: netlink: Network is unreachable

 

I use cable internet, and my "cable modem" complains about the PC connection. Whenever /etc/init.d/net.eth0 is (re)started, it gets the IP address from the "cable modem" but at the end says the network is unreachable. I've been using the defaults for net connection: dhcp, dhcpcd. I have only ifconfig installed. I tried to force this modules, but as expected it didn't make any difference. [/quote]I can't ping the modem, which is the dhcp server. Right now I'm connected to the Internet in the same computer through another operational system.

I'll be glad to provide any other information people need.Last edited by leo.fontenelle on Sat Apr 14, 2007 3:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leo.fontenelle,

Try ping google.com and ping 64.233.187.99 does either on work ?

If ping by number works but not by name, you have incorrect, or no nameserver entry in /etc/resolv.conf

At the top of the file add 

```
nameserver 4.2.2.2
```

Thats a get you going public nameserver.

Retest the ping commands above.

If that fails, run the command 

```
/sbin/route -n > route.txt
```

and post the file please

If you have more than one Ethernet interface, the content of 

```
ifconfig -a
```

will be useful too.

----------

## UberLord

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173931

Basically don't use stupid settings on the DHCP server as dhcpcd no longer tries to add magic routes to the gateway.

----------

## leo.fontenelle

I don't know how, but my internet is up again.

After collecting the previous information, I tried recompiling the kernel, because there is a "netlink" in the kernel. Shouldn't make a difference, but I tried. Then I rebooted the computer, and the internet still didn't work. Then I created the topic using another OS. I left the computer off (because folding@home needs networking) and when I got home again my fianceÃ¨ was browsing the web!

I'm marking the topic as "solved", but if anyone has a clue on what happened, I'm be glad to hear.

Thanks for the help!

(about pinging: previously unsuccessful, either DNS or IP, even trying to ping the dhcp server!)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leo.fontenelle,

When things like this fix themselves, its usually related to an intermittent hardware problem.

In this case, with your router, your PC network interface or the cable between them.

However, rebuilding your kernel gives you an opportunity to fix something you did incorrectly without realising it last time, so that cannot be ruled out.

----------

## leo.fontenelle

NeddySeagoon: thanks for the advice, it makes a lot of sense.

By the way, I'm part of the second group: my HDD's didn't fail yet  :Smile: 

----------

